

Implementation of MITM Attack on HDCP-Secured Links - AceJohnny2
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=2117

======
AceJohnny2
There was a related link on HN to an rdist blog post discussing Bunnie's work
(before he wrote his own post), which sadly didn't get any attention:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2995641>

